# CBA brake discs for scrap



## 59bhp (Jun 7, 2010)

hello all,

I'm after a complete brake disc from the front of a CBA car, or any r35 really.

I just need it to measure from, so a disc and bell fit for the bin is the best bet. I don't even need a full disc, if its snapped in half it would be more than suitable.

just need the one, it can be missing all its fasteners, cracked, broken, bent, worn down to the cooling fins etc 

let me know if you have anything. Don't mind if you want it back after I've measured it as it will be binned once I'm done with it <img src="http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/images/smilies/smile.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Smilie" class="inlineimg" />


----------



## soi86 (May 23, 2017)

I might have one thats been outside for a while?


----------



## 59bhp (Jun 7, 2010)

soi86 said:


> I might have one thats been outside for a while?


sounds perfect  pm'd


----------

